# Who makes the best elk bugle ?



## bigbull94 (Jan 11, 2006)

Lots of good bugles out there,Primos pack/terminator bugle,power bugle from E.L.K,GARDINER,MONTANA,big timber sounds,various diaphrams with Rocky Jacobson's resonator tube.It is a matter of what type of bugling your doing.These are just to name a few.Pm me more info. and I will be glad to give you my thoughts.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Thats what I use and even as a begginer I was able to get them to talk. I also use his mouth calls with the tube. 

Also don't think you have to be perfect some of the worst sounding bugles I have heard have been elk.

When scouting or when you get to your hunt listen to them, don't just repeat what you hear on a DVD or CD. They make a whole range of sounds and some times they will use some without others and what not. So listent to the animals you are hunting before you start blowing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree with the above posts. If you cant deal with diaphrams, the Primos terminator or pack bugle are hard to beat. If ya can use a mouth call, you really do need a chuckler from elknut productions. I just got 1 & believe it is the best tube I have ever used. Great resonance & produces that throaty sound better than just a plain tube.


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

Glenn Berry Thunder Bugle is easy to blow and sounds pretty good to me. Primos Pack Bugle is small and effective.


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

Do yourself a favor, save some money and leave the bugle in the store. It's great way to educate elk and have a crappy hunt. Learn to spot and stalk/ambush and you will have a way better hunting experiance.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

sneekee_hunter said:


> Do yourself a favor, save some money and leave the bugle in the store. It's great way to educate elk and have a crappy hunt. Learn to spot and stalk/ambush and you will have a way better hunting experiance.


I am no expert and am still learning all the ins and out of Elk calling myself, but I think your success with a bugle is going to depend on what you are trying to do and what types of bugles you are making. I think a lot of guys screw themselves because they try to sound like the biggest baddest bull in the woods with deep bugles with grunts. These calls challenge other bulls and unless you are dealing with THE herd bull, that's a good way to turn a Bull a into runner. If you are just throwing a single high pitched location bugle out there to get a bull to respond and let you know he's there, you aren't giving him a reason to run or shut up. Location bugles are not intimidating or demanding. I really think that is where most guys get it wrong. If you insist on going out there and making herd bull sounds, especially in the early season, then you may very well be best off leaving the bugle at home.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Meleagris1 said:


> I think a lot of guys screw themselves because they try to sound like the biggest baddest bull in the woods with deep bugles with grunts. These calls challenge other bulls and unless you are dealing with THE herd bull, that's a good way to turn a Bull a into runner.


It's also a good way to turn that herd bull into a mover (i.e. move the herd over the ridge and out of there). Once that herd bull has his cows, the last thing he wants is a challenge......he's outta there. Unless.....you're right on top of him and he has no chance to move the herd. Then he'll stand his ground and the challenge.


----------



## hollidays (Jan 6, 2009)

E.L.K, inc. GARDINER,MONTANA


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm going to say a big o'le 6x6. lol I think elknut sells a good bugle call.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

yeah, i may need to get one myself and start practicing! wanting to plan a trip for next season...


----------



## cajunhunter (May 10, 2007)

I just talked to Paul aka Elknut. I bought the DVD, book a couple of cow calls and the chuckler. I asked him about running the elk out of there and he was clear that I need an elk call and the dvds will show me how and when to use them and what the sounds mean. He said that is the critical part. We shall see, but I do plan on being reserve with the calls.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I really like the Primos line of calls. Terminator and Bull horn are awesome. I call Elk in every year with them and also use the Hoochie Mama' cow call, very good combination!!!


----------



## 350-P&Ybull (Mar 6, 2005)

*I call elk every year.*

From my exsperance, the biggest mistake people do Is sneek into an area trying not to make a sound and then blow a full blown bugle. Put yourself in that same situation. Your sitting in you living room enjoying a snack when someone comes in the back door without you knowing it and screems at you. You will jump and run too. Start soft You won't spook as many elk.


----------



## Wbuffetjr1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Elknut.com - all you need to know :smile:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Wbuffetjr1 said:


> Elknut.com - all you need to know :smile:


 :darkbeer:


----------



## Archemil (Apr 8, 2009)

Abe and Sons, hands down my favorite. You can cut latex gloves up for new reeds as well.


----------



## 6.royal (Aug 7, 2008)

*ttt*

the elk nut seems like it might be hard for beginners needing to use a reed unlike the primos


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Archemil said:


> Abe and Sons, hands down my favorite. You can cut latex gloves up for new reeds as well.


Ditto...use both it and Primos and prefer it over the Primos....and as far as leaving the Bugle home? That's pretty silly. It all matters where your hunting and what time of the rut it is.....Bugling doesn't always work...but you got to locate them....and from my experience...bugling was a state by state basis.....has worked awesome for me in ID an CO....and it was worthless in AZ......


----------



## Top-Pin (Apr 5, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> ......... I think a lot of guys screw themselves because they try to sound like the biggest baddest bull in the woods with deep bugles with grunts. These calls challenge other bulls and unless you are dealing with THE herd bull, that's a good way to turn a Bull a into runner. If you are just throwing a single high pitched location bugle out there to get a bull to respond ...........


Wrong thinking, deep bugles and grunts are not a challenge bugle. Your challenge bugle is a very short high to low scream that lasts less then a second, which is alot what most beginner hunters use as a location bugle. Rocky Jacobsen seminar or video's teaches you what the different vocalizations a bull makes with their bugles. I learned alot from his videos and after 10 years I'm realizing that bugling correctly is more effective then cow calling even on very heavily hunted public land. Sadly about 9 out of 10 hunters dont know what their hearing when a bull bugles let alone what they sound like to them. 

An example was the bull I called in this last year. I was bugling for over a 1/2 hour in one spot raking a tree with long drawn out 2 to 3 note bugles. After I got a bull to answer over a mile away I switched to super raspy deep to high screaming lip ball bugles. Was I sounding like a heard bull. Nope I was sounding like a bull showing off his horns and bragging about how many cows he has. Another 10 minutes of this I had a bull fire up 1/2 mile away the opposite direction with SUPER HIGH TO SHORT SCREAMING BUGLES> That was the baddest sounding bull in the area. Why because from that distance he was screaming challenge bugles at me. No other then the herd bull would sound out a challenge bugle from that distance not without knowing he was the king of the land. I never had to call again. He came from over 500 yards bugling every 50 feet at me. I shot him at 20 yards. 

This is on public land in fact that morning I had to get to my spot 2 hours before daylight because I knew their would be other hunters their. Right before light 4 atv's drove by me where I had mine parked. They only went another 1/2 up the ridge before stopping and hunting. I bet there was 10+ hunters within 5 miles of me that morning. Public land over the counter tag with wolf traps less then 1 mile from me. It can be done but its taken 10+ years of elk knowledge to know what to do where and when. Heck even that season it took me 10 days of hunting to figure out what to do, but it pays off. For me 8 out of last 10 years I've been successful on elk. Before those 10 years 0 for 5 years. Whats was the difference. I went to a seminar on how to call elk, and that started the ball rolling realizing I need to learn what to do not just go fumble through the woods hoping to get lucky.

I'm not just lucky anymore, I create luck when I'm hunting and capitalize on it when it comes my way.. 

food for thought 

Top


----------



## Top-Pin (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh and back to the subject. 

The best bugle is the one you can make any sound you want out of it. Whether it be the diaphram tube or primos etc, you just have to be able to control exactly what you want it to sound like. 

Its a musical instrument people, become a musician with it. 

All bugles sound good in the hands of a musician. Dont worry about what brand and particulars till you are a accomplished musician.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I have tried just about every one out there and love the Mossback Full Throttle
Best sounds by far.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I've only been called in by another hunter once. He was useing a Power Bugle. We all used them the next year. Only problem with them that I can see is, we now have trouble being able to tell if it's an elk bugling or each other. I'll take that problem.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Top-Pin said:


> Wrong thinking, deep bugles and grunts are not a challenge bugle. Your challenge bugle is a very short high to low scream that lasts less then a second, which is alot what most beginner hunters use as a location bugle. Rocky Jacobsen seminar or video's teaches you what the different vocalizations a bull makes with their bugles. I learned alot from his videos and after 10 years I'm realizing that bugling correctly is more effective then cow calling even on very heavily hunted public land. Sadly about 9 out of 10 hunters dont know what their hearing when a bull bugles let alone what they sound like to them.
> 
> An example was the bull I called in this last year. I was bugling for over a 1/2 hour in one spot raking a tree with long drawn out 2 to 3 note bugles. After I got a bull to answer over a mile away I switched to super raspy deep to high screaming lip ball bugles. Was I sounding like a heard bull. Nope I was sounding like a bull showing off his horns and bragging about how many cows he has. Another 10 minutes of this I had a bull fire up 1/2 mile away the opposite direction with SUPER HIGH TO SHORT SCREAMING BUGLES> That was the baddest sounding bull in the area. Why because from that distance he was screaming challenge bugles at me. No other then the herd bull would sound out a challenge bugle from that distance not without knowing he was the king of the land. I never had to call again. He came from over 500 yards bugling every 50 feet at me. I shot him at 20 yards.
> 
> ...



Awsome!

And looking at that pic I see some tall dark timber in the background (steep area to boot!) That there is hunting my friend!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Top-Pin said:


> Wrong thinking, deep bugles and grunts are not a challenge bugle. Your challenge bugle is a very short high to low scream that lasts less then a second, which is alot what most beginner hunters use as a location bugle.


The way I understand it, the scream is a challenge but it is used by a bull to demand that cows come to him, which is why you hear it a lot on hunting videos. Hunters use cow calling but can't go right to the bull (obviously). This frustrates the bull when those cows don't show up, and many times he will scream at them to demand they come. 

Now if you are saying that a big bull bugle with hard thumping grunts isn't a challenge, then Elknuts videos have got it all wrong.  Maybe you are thinking that I am talking about chuckles instead of grunts. Chuckles are not a challenge. Seems like many hunters get the two confused and they can be difficult to tell apart at times. Chuckles at the end of a bugle would more likely be just a bull gathering his cows. Grunts on the other hand, are deeper slower and spaced out a little more with a hard hitting bass to them. You would not want to challenge a bull that bugles and chuckles from a great distance, he isn't looking for a fight and probably has cows. That is a good way to send him and his cows into the next drainage. Grunts however are most definitely a challenge to other bulls from what I have read and experienced in the field. If I heard a bugle with grunts I would try to get close and challenge that bull. If things escalate and the bull has cows you may also hear the bull grunt without bugles and then scream at the end of a series of grunts. 

I agree 100% with you about understanding Elk calling, it is critical. Also nice job on calling that bull, whenever you can get some competition going between bulls, good things happen. I also hunt DIY with OTC tags, solo and on public land and will be doing so again this year. Can't wait!


----------



## 6.royal (Aug 7, 2008)

*ttt*

awsome reply's guy's keep them coming even opinions on cow call's
:teeth:


----------



## elknut1 (Apr 2, 2004)

Top Pin, good points to an extent! A short scream or short scream with grunts are both intimidation sounds towards another bull, one is just more demanding than the other & he means business, this same short scream is used to call cows to them & at times chuckling will replace grunting, think back how many times you've had bulls give that short scream to your cow calls in an effort to call you (this cow) to him, after all bulls do not challenge cows as they would another unwanted bull. Longer high pitched bugles are used for "advertising" themselves or their position in an attempt to draw other cows their way, it's used by all bulls, it's also considered a location sound, this bugle does not have the demanding intimidating tones to it, but is repetitious in use. When a bull gets separated from his cows & wants to regather them from a different position or a bull attempts to call cows away from a herd bulls harem from a distance he then gives a high pitched scream that carries well, generally one note long not 2 or 3 notes. 

Grunts are for intimidation purposes, chuckles which are a lighter & less in volume are used for calling other elk their way such as an invite, but they can get very demanding in tone when time elapses & this elk hasn't shown at his request.

Lip Bawl screams are "signature" sounds, they can be used by all bulls as identification as to who they are & let their cows know who he is & where he is. This Lip Bawl scream is also used in demanding fierce tones towards another bull that the herd bull does not want him around his harem.

Bugling is a great way to kill bulls on a yearly basis, as Top Pin mentioned the right sounds at the right time are key here! It's fairly simple to remember once you get it down!

ElkNut1


----------



## 6.royal (Aug 7, 2008)

*ttt*

:shade:


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I one of those people who have a very bad gag reflex so I cannot use a diaphram, but I am still trying. I have numerous models that work well. The lil Chuckler XTR (Elknut Product), Primos Baffle, E.L.K. Inc and the HS Specialties Whose your daddy all make certain sounds good. I can carry the HS specialties Whose your daddy mouth piece and buggle into one of the other models tube and make a good scream. Then I have two buggles without carrying two bugles. If you can use a diaphram you can be much more versatile. The products mentioned above are very easy to use. Elknuts DVD's and Playbook are well worth getting also.


----------



## Dick Cress (Aug 3, 2004)

sneekee_hunter said:


> Do yourself a favor, save some money and leave the bugle in the store. It's great way to educate elk and have a crappy hunt. Learn to spot and stalk/ambush and you will have a way better hunting experiance.


I used to believe that and even lost my growl and groan. Huge mistake. Two guys hunting the same drainage called in and took two 360 class bulls in two consecutive days. After spending a couple hours with them my partners and I started getting the growl back in. At 7:00 the next morning my partners were on a low ridge above me. A bull started bugling about 100 yards from me and my partner didn't let him finish his bugle when he growled at him with his Chuckler. Ten minutes later my 5 X 5 bull walked within 35 yards from where I was sitting . . . in the open. When my Sonic Broadhead passed through his heart and he never flinch but walked 35 yards up the trail and went down.

How one calls depends largely on what the animals want and will respond to. One month from now I'll be growling at them again. I' hopin g for a 6 X 6 or better this year.

The only problem I have is that the antler mount on my wall keeps drawing blood when I walk into it; my lady friend says it is my bull getting even with me.


----------

